# If I may, my requests for October meeting



## TanyaQ2000 (Jan 31, 2010)

i've added gambusas to the 30-gal pond along with the 10 feeder goldfish we got some time ago...now i need some floating plants for the babies to hide in...if anyone has something, I'd appreciate it...was thinking maybe guppy grass or the carpet type grass that floats (sorry, name eludes me)

also, I lost all of my Butterfly Goodeids when we did a 90% water change due to the heat of the water coming from the faucet so if anyone has an overload of these guys, i'd love to have a few again..

thank you


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

I think i have some hornwort that floats... is the meeting still going to be a vrabbit (jim's house).


----------



## TanyaQ2000 (Jan 31, 2010)

got tons of hydro from soundgy so no floating plants needed..thank you Matt

i'm probably at max on my fish til i set up another tank or 2 so...thank you for looking


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

what all did he have left for sale, did he still have the inline heater, and and the xp2 or one of the xp3s for sale?


----------



## TanyaQ2000 (Jan 31, 2010)

when i was there he has other Rena xps and in-line heaters...if you want something, you need to get in touch with him


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

I got in contact with him.


----------



## wwh2694 (Aug 15, 2008)

If anyone has Downoi to spare i would like some. Thanks.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

i will take some plants that don't die in bags...


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

fishyjoe24 said:


> i will take some plants that don't die in bags...


Your best bet would be any Anubias sp.


----------



## TetraGuy72 (Dec 12, 2009)

digital_gods said:


> Your best bet would be any Anubias sp.


 Be careful with Anubias too. A while back I got some Anubias nana and nana petite from Phil Edwards when he broke his tank down. I had to leave them in a bucket for a couple days while I was out of town. The nana did fine (as did all the crypts) But all the leaves rotted of and made a smelly gross green soup of the water in the bucket. Of the 3 pieces I had only one ever started regrowing leaves.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

TetraGuy72 said:


> Be careful with Anubias too. A while back I got some Anubias nana and nana petite from Phil Edwards when he broke his tank down. I had to leave them in a bucket for a couple days while I was out of town. The nana did fine (as did all the crypts) But all the leaves rotted of and made a smelly gross green soup of the water in the bucket. Of the 3 pieces I had only one ever started regrowing leaves.


You should do that........because the plants will rot and die from being packed without room for the leaves to respire. Also putting the plants in a bucket with water will do the exact same thing because they end up a dense floating mat at the surface. Aquatic plants need their leaves suspended freely in the water column with circulation. They don't need to be planted but at least have room for light and water circulation. This is why you see plant bunches weighted down at the LFS. Floating plants in a tank will buy you a day or to but its not solution for longer stay. Simple solution in to ask the LFS for plant weights. Don't get the package stuff. Ask for the used weights they get in with plant orders. Before you put the ribbon weight on your bunch, wrap it with filter floss, piece of sponge or something soft to protect it. That would be the best method for you to keep your plants until you have time to plant them.


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

If you have to use a bucket, throw a power head or bubbler in it to keep the conditions going anaerobic.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

request for DNA order..... is this where we start the order?

fishyjoe 24 "joey".

fish.
Corydoras pygmaeus - Pygmy Cory 5-12+ 
3.Hyphessobrycon amandae - Ember Tetra 5-10.

plants.
1. cryptocoryne parva. (I already have 27 pots, think that is enough for my 40g 24x18x24)... 
2.
3.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Yes!


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

If anyone has some to spare, I would like a few red root floaters.


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

@Michael, I'll check with Foreverknight(Jason) to see if he has any left. I gave him some while back and he was growing it.


----------



## guppy breeder (Oct 8, 2010)

I know know if this is the right place to put this but

if any one has some clippings of Proserpinaca palustris (mermaid weed) me and my wife would love some she say it at foreverknights and said wow i want some, but i havent seen this in any stores


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

guppy breeder said:


> I know know if this is the right place to put this but
> 
> if any one has some clippings of Proserpinaca palustris (mermaid weed) me and my wife would love some she say it at foreverknights and said wow i want some, but i havent seen this in any stores


DNA has some, it's 2.99 to 3.99 a bunch ( so many steams per a - price). 
yes this is the place to put request for trading, or request for dna orders.


----------



## Virc003 (Aug 18, 2011)

I'd love some four leaf clover (Marsilea Minuta?)


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

Virc003 said:


> I'd love some four leaf clover (Marsilea Minuta?)


saw some at plano pets, also believe i saw some at the fish gallery.


----------



## Virc003 (Aug 18, 2011)

I'll check it out. Thanks Joey.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

Virc003 said:


> I'll check it out. Thanks Joey.


you're welcome.


----------



## Virc003 (Aug 18, 2011)

fishyjoe24 said:


> saw some at plano pets, also believe i saw some at the fish gallery.


Turns out neither place has them. I asked each store if they could get any and one place said they only get the clovers when their supplier puts them on sale and the other said they can't order specific plants anymore because their suppliers only offer an assorted plants package to the stores.

So my request for four leaf clover (Marsilea Minuta) still stands.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

Virc003 said:


> Turns out neither place has them. I asked each store if they could get any and one place said they only get the clovers when their supplier puts them on sale and the other said they can't order specific plants anymore because their suppliers only offer an assorted plants package to the stores.
> 
> So my request for four leaf clover (Marsilea Minuta) still stands.


weird, I saw some clover at plano pets, the fish gallery get some that is random, maybe dna could order some.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

Please cancel my order i'm getting low on funds!


----------



## foreverknight (Jul 8, 2010)

hey everyone. if anyone has any glosso or knows where i can get a madagascar lace leaf those are the only 2 plants i'm really looking for anymore. also looking for some holy rock and small driftwood. like 5g size driftwood and holy rock for 55g size tank... i'm getting convict breeding like crazy and they are constantly bickering cause there are only 3 smaller pieces of rock in there.

i will be bringing hornwort and amason frogbit. also let me know if anyone wants me to bring some xmass moss.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

foreverknight said:


> hey everyone. if anyone has any glosso or knows where i can get a madagascar lace leaf those are the only 2 plants i'm really looking for anymore. also looking for some holy rock and small driftwood. like 5g size driftwood and holy rock for 55g size tank... i'm getting convict breeding like crazy and they are constantly bickering cause there are only 3 smaller pieces of rock in there.
> 
> i will be bringing hornwort and amason frogbit. also let me know if anyone wants me to bring some xmass moss.


I saw two little bunches of glosso at dna want me to go snag those up in the morning for you. just pay me back with some donuts sunday morning before the meeting.... I got some driftwood you can dig throw, you can dig throw it and just trade me some plants for it.

alex i have your gray container and the 5 gallon bucket, i will bring them to the meeting.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Madagascar lace plants are at True Percula. The only thing I can bring this time is Hydrocotyle tripartita. When I was gone lamps were not on long enough for things to grow back from my massive trim.


----------

